# Un telefono movil que sintoniza TDT



## tulinterna (Jul 14, 2010)

un telefono movil de doble sim que sacandole una antenita que trae , sintoniza los canales de TDT ... dejo el enlace por si a alguien le parece interesante ... yo me he comprado uno ¡¡ y por ahora funciona muy bien . para los dias que quieres ver la tv , trae dos baterias...



http://www.planetaelectronico.com/articulo/telefono-ct28-dualsim-tdt-y-pantalla-tactil-14812


----------



## ars (Jul 14, 2010)

Hay varios de estos dando vueltas, todos de origen chino.
De marcas reconocidas hay muy pocos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 14, 2010)

Un amigo tiene uno de esos, bien chinos por  cierto...

Mire varios partidos del mundial, pero la recepción no es muy buena, igual es un celular no un televisor...


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Samsung Star TV* i6220 , lo malo de este es que no tiene doble simcard.
mmm tampoco se si posee sintonizador para tv digital con el estandar europeo, o el americano.


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 14, 2010)

El Lg Gm600 Scarlet 2 sintoniza tv digital

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88785665-lg-gm600-scarlet-2-tv-digital-nuevo-celular-_JM_


----------



## ars (Jul 15, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Un amigo tiene uno de esos, bien chinos por  cierto...
> 
> Mire varios partidos del mundial, pero la recepción no es muy buena, igual es un celular no un televisor...



En que sentido dices que no es buena? Poca señal o mala calidad de imagen?

Si es por la calidad, es porque los dispositivos moviles usan 1 segmento, y no son de calidad HD, para lograr esa calidad HD deberia ser Full segment, como es el caso de receptores para televisores. Ojo que tambien hay receptores 1 seg, hay que tener cuidado cuando compren,
perdón que me explaye, pero creo es algo importante de saber y que lo supe recientemente.


----------

